# Watch Live deer video at home



## chughes (Aug 23, 2006)

Go to www.watchthedeer.com It is live videos of deer on a hunting club in Lee county,ga. they have video cameras set up on feeders and on food plots. Thanks


----------



## AlexPeres (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cams*

Yea I can do that same technology all I need is Dsl and a couple of outdoor ip wireless cams and that's it.


----------



## gpigate (Aug 24, 2006)

just saw 2


----------

